

Doloto: Improving the Performance of Web Apps Transparently - xel02
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=70518

======
xel02
Summary: Doloto acts like a proxy sitting between a web application server and
the browser. It dynamically modifies the javascript code so that only the
frequently used code is sent to the client, the rest are kept as stubs to be
filled in later (i.e. delayed evaluation).

The research comes out of Microsoft Research, and has been used on projects
like BingMaps(<http://www.bing.com/maps/>) and gMail.

Key point: The web application does not need to be aware of Doloto. From the
client and the server's point of view they are still communicating directly.

